# New license mistake



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Got new license yesterday looked at it after I got home it has my old address of 10 years ago on it I have moved three times since then and my other licenses were updated an I gave them my current and correct drivers license yesterday when buying my new fishing license. Anybody else have this problem? Should I call them or let it ride? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I definitely would call.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I work at a odnr license vendor and its no big deal.when your ssn or dl number is entered all that info comes up. be it old or new.they can go in and manually change it before it prints.but its not a big deal as long as ur birthdate and ssn is correct.just tell them next time before they do ur lic.about the info comming up wrong.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If you look at it before you pay for it then the issuer should correct it. They had my name spelled wrong on my hunting license and it would have been a $4. correction fee because I did not check before I paid for it. I called the ODNR and they changed it on their records. Then when I needed an extra doe tag the same issuer station could not find my name online. They called the ODNR office and they directed them to my info. Such a hassel. You know the ssn is not meant for indentifaction purposes, it states that right on the card, so I tried not to use it for id for my license and they told me without it I don't get the license. They would not take my drivers license for id. What b.s.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Header said:


> They would not take my drivers license for id. What b.s.


I thought they just swiped it at the place of purchase and it spit out the info. Did that change with the new system?


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont matter mine usually shows my old address as well I have asked about it because it dont match address on my license they said its fine


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Just tell them if checked that you moved. Do you go get a new drivers licence if you change homes? I never did just corrected it the next time I renewed.

It took me 1 hr to get my licence today because the new System would not recognize my city. She was on the phone with odnr for 45 minutes till they finally figured the data base had my town misspelled??????????????


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> You know the ssn is not meant for indentifaction purposes, it states that right on the card



Not anymore. It has been removed from Social Security cards.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The feds now require your ssn for a fishing or hunting license. It stats this on the ODNR site. Once you give it, you are issued a number to use as future identification for license purchase.

Makes you wonder why the feds want to know if you hunt of fish.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> Makes you wonder why the feds want to know if you hunt of fish.


 It's so they can come take those lethal bait casters when they outlaw them, from my cold dead hands


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> Makes you wonder why the feds want to know if you hunt of fish.


Deadbeats! Some guys can buy Licences, tags, guns and boats, but won't financially support their spawn.--Tim...............................................................................................................................................


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Crap. I just checked my new licence after I read this.
It has my old home address from last year on it, because I just had them copy the info off of last years licence. Oh well, guess I'll get it changed next year.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Header said:


> If you look at it before you pay for it then the issuer should correct it. They had my name spelled wrong on my hunting license and it would have been a $4. correction fee because I did not check before I paid for it. I called the ODNR and they changed it on their records. Then when I needed an extra doe tag the same issuer station could not find my name online. They called the ODNR office and they directed them to my info. Such a hassel. You know the ssn is not meant for indentifaction purposes, it states that right on the card, so I tried not to use it for id for my license and they told me without it I don't get the license. They would not take my drivers license for id. What b.s.


Wow not shure where u guys are buying ur stuff but the only time we ask for ur ssn is if u dont have any form of id.otherwise we can do it from a previous fishing/hunting lic.only time a ssn is absolutly needed is if it is a youth lic.fyi ur name isent online it is only the odnr cumputer. its government just like the dmv.matter of fact its linked to it.thats how info comes up when your dl.number is enterd in that computer.really somone is making it way too hard lol.as far as wrong adress......STOP FREAKING OUT OVER IT FOLKS ITS NOT A BIG DEAL.PEOPLE MOVE ALL THE TIME IN YEAR SO ALOT OF ADRESSES ARENT CURRENT. the only thing that has to match your ohdl is ur name,birthdate.THE INFO IS ON YOUR HUNTING LIC. IS SO IF THE WARDEN STOPS YOU,HE KNOWS THAT INFO IS YOU AND NOT UR BRO OR FATHER OR COUSIN.TOTALY FALSE FOR A VENDOR NOT TO TAKE UR ODL.WE DONT EVEN NEED ONE TO SELL U ONE.but if u dont have o ohdl then they need a ssn to prove u are who u say u are.think about it,otherwise u could just make up a name and birthdate and never be held responsible for game laws.SO BOTTOM LINE IS IT CAN BE DONE TWO WAYS..... A OHDL 0R A SSN.YOU NEVER HAVE TO HAVE BOTH.trust me folks i train people to sell them.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I wasn't freaking out, it's alright. :/


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Dude needs a chill pill


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tadluvadd said:


> Wow not shure where u guys are buying ur stuff but the only time we ask for ur ssn is if u dont have any form of id.otherwise we can do it from a previous fishing/hunting lic.only time a ssn is absolutly needed is if it is a youth lic.fyi ur name isent online it is only the odnr cumputer. its government just like the dmv.matter of fact its linked to it.thats how info comes up when your dl.number is enterd in that computer.really somone is making it way too hard lol.as far as wrong adress......STOP FREAKING OUT OVER IT FOLKS ITS NOT A BIG DEAL.PEOPLE MOVE ALL THE TIME IN YEAR SO ALOT OF ADRESSES ARENT CURRENT. the only thing that has to match your ohdl is ur name,birthdate.THE INFO IS ON YOUR HUNTING LIC. IS SO IF THE WARDEN STOPS YOU,HE KNOWS THAT INFO IS YOU AND NOT UR BRO OR FATHER OR COUSIN.TOTALY FALSE FOR A VENDOR NOT TO TAKE UR ODL.WE DONT EVEN NEED ONE TO SELL U ONE.but if u dont have o ohdl then they need a ssn to prove u are who u say u are.think about it,otherwise u could just make up a name and birthdate and never be held responsible for game laws.SO BOTTOM LINE IS IT CAN BE DONE TWO WAYS..... A OHDL 0R A SSN.YOU NEVER HAVE TO HAVE BOTH.trust me folks i train people to sell them.



hahaha, is that a text to the wrong place or your reply????


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope just tired of folks comming into my store somtimes misinformed and bitching about stuff that simply isent true.and now im seeing it here on this post.i mean some of these posts almost make it sound as if the retailer is gonna do a full body search and a credit ck.just trying to help yal out as well as us folks who are selling u the lic.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was simply trying to make light of this whole thread, but since you brought it up and are only trying to help, heres my take on it... people have a right to question authority, to question someone who is asking for private information, to ask why? i find it foolish to have to give out my ssn to pay my state, where i pay taxes, to allow me to fish. my address should be just find, when i buy my license, the retailer should take my drivers license, comfirm all info is correct and print out my hunting/fishing license. after all, that what we are paying for,a service, right? but i do give my ssn and will continue to do so because i enjoy fishing and hunting. BUT, that doesnt mean we dont have the right to "bitch" about it. theres already too many sheep in this world IMO.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

> You know the ssn is not meant for indentifaction purposes,



lolz.

_______________________


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

tadluvadd said:


> Wow not shure where u guys are buying ur stuff but the only time we ask for ur ssn is if u dont have any form of id.otherwise we can do it from a previous fishing/hunting lic.only time a ssn is absolutly needed is if it is a youth lic.fyi ur name isent online it is only the odnr cumputer. its government just like the dmv.matter of fact its linked to it.thats how info comes up when your dl.number is enterd in that computer.really somone is making it way too hard lol.as far as wrong adress......STOP FREAKING OUT OVER IT FOLKS ITS NOT A BIG DEAL.PEOPLE MOVE ALL THE TIME IN YEAR SO ALOT OF ADRESSES ARENT CURRENT. the only thing that has to match your ohdl is ur name,birthdate.THE INFO IS ON YOUR HUNTING LIC. IS SO IF THE WARDEN STOPS YOU,HE KNOWS THAT INFO IS YOU AND NOT UR BRO OR FATHER OR COUSIN.TOTALY FALSE FOR A VENDOR NOT TO TAKE UR ODL.WE DONT EVEN NEED ONE TO SELL U ONE.but if u dont have o ohdl then they need a ssn to prove u are who u say u are.think about it,otherwise u could just make up a name and birthdate and never be held responsible for game laws.SO BOTTOM LINE IS IT CAN BE DONE TWO WAYS..... A OHDL 0R A SSN.YOU NEVER HAVE TO HAVE BOTH.trust me folks i train people to sell them.


Wow dude I thought I had a light
Question on my post 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

tadluvadd said:


> Wow not shure where u guys are buying ur stuff but the only time we ask for ur ssn is if u dont have any form of id.otherwise we can do it from a previous fishing/hunting lic.only time a ssn is absolutly needed is if it is a youth lic.fyi ur name isent online it is only the odnr cumputer. its government just like the dmv.matter of fact its linked to it.thats how info comes up when your dl.number is enterd in that computer.really somone is making it way too hard lol.as far as wrong adress......STOP FREAKING OUT OVER IT FOLKS ITS NOT A BIG DEAL.PEOPLE MOVE ALL THE TIME IN YEAR SO ALOT OF ADRESSES ARENT CURRENT. the only thing that has to match your ohdl is ur name,birthdate.THE INFO IS ON YOUR HUNTING LIC. IS SO IF THE WARDEN STOPS YOU,HE KNOWS THAT INFO IS YOU AND NOT UR BRO OR FATHER OR COUSIN.TOTALY FALSE FOR A VENDOR NOT TO TAKE UR ODL.WE DONT EVEN NEED ONE TO SELL U ONE.but if u dont have o ohdl then they need a ssn to prove u are who u say u are.think about it,otherwise u could just make up a name and birthdate and never be held responsible for game laws.SO BOTTOM LINE IS IT CAN BE DONE TWO WAYS..... A OHDL 0R A SSN.YOU NEVER HAVE TO HAVE BOTH.trust me folks i train people to sell them.


Your Training to train the sellers apparently did not include knowledge of the ODNR self purchase web site. And in your case limited knowledge just adds to the confusion.

If you use the online site it is required to enter the SSN. They say the feds want it. Once you register you are issued a customer number for future use.

When you scan a DL at your store, they get the SSN that way. In doing some research I found out it is collected to try and track Dead Beat Dads behind in child support. If that is true, I wonder if when you scan one at the store and get a hit, it will not let you issue the license. 

That is what happens if a Dead Beat trys to renew a DL.

As far as the mistake being made, I guess he is saying the vendor should just do their job and check to see if it printed OK before handing it to the customer. The customer checking the license is a backup to the vendor issuing a proper license. After all, the vendor is selling a product and it should be of the quality deserved. Vendors get a small writing fee. And we are paying it, so the job should be done correctly.

As a vendor maybe you should ask the ODNR what will happen if a hit on a dead beat occurs. Then you can train your employees to be prepared.

And stop typing in all caps. In email or on a forum , that means you are shouting. If you want to highlight something as important, use boldface.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

tadluvadd said:


> Nope just tired of folks comming into my store somtimes misinformed and bitching about stuff that simply isent true.and now im seeing it here on this post.i mean some of these posts almost make it sound as if the retailer is gonna do a full body search and a credit ck.just trying to help yal out as well as us folks who are selling u the lic.


See my reply below. Now you are informed correctly.


----------



## ELLTEE (Dec 4, 2011)

You got it right. ezbite


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

tadluvadd,

You became frustrated at others being "misinformed" when in fact you yourself are at least "misinformed" about the FEDERAL requirement for a SS number for any hunting or fishing license to be issued.

If the system does not ask you for the SS# when you purchase or renew it is only because your SS# is already in the system.

You need to lighten up a little, especially when you are "misinformed"


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

If they took the (not a form of id) label off the soc cards I wouldnt know it. They didn't remove it from my card and they didn't send me a new one. So my # is still not to be used as identification cause that's what it says on it, lmao. But I don't care give it cause its easy.

I get to see the SSN (not a form of ID) fight all the time and I love it. My mother inlaw will not give her SSN number for anything. The public schools did not even have her kids ssn, she had to take that on to the state. I don't even know if the government know her # lol. It may take her much longer to get around it but she does every time and its fun to watch too.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Back to the original post about address being wrong. I think it's no big deal. But you should check to make sure everything is correct before you leave the bmv counter. If you have a CDL license with endorsments on it and they leave an endorsement off you will have to retake the test if you don't catch it while at the counter. Some are just written, but others require on-road test. Such as a passenger endorsment. So you would have to repay to take that test.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

FISNFOOL said:


> See my reply below. Now you are informed correctly.


for one,i dont train everyone dude,only in my store.just trying to give u info on how it works and WHAT FOLKS NEED IN A STORE BUY.dident mean to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Lundy said:


> tadluvadd,
> 
> You became frustrated at others being "misinformed" when in fact you yourself are at least "misinformed" about the FEDERAL requirement for a SS number for any hunting or fishing license to be issued.
> 
> ...


only online do they need a ssn has nothing to do with ur ssn already being in the system.not misinformed as i have sold them for 15 years, anyone is welcome to contact ondr by phone or the web and ask them.but u just made my point about some others being misinformed.thank you.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

tadluvadd said:


> only online do they need a ssn has nothing to do with ur ssn already being in the system.not misinformed as i have sold them for 15 years, anyone is welcome to contact ondr by phone or the web and ask them.but u just made my point about some others being misinformed.thank you.


I'm always ready to learn something new. What part am I misunderstanding.

_License Sale Transaction - SSN Requirement.

Due to federal law, this system requires all customers to provide their Social Security Number (SSN) in order to obtain hunting licenses, fishing licenses, and associated permits. SSNs are required to be collected to receive a recreational license, regardless of age, for the purpose of child support collection enforcement under Federal Statute 42 and the Ohio Department of Job and Family Services.

U.S. Code 42: Recording of social security numbers in certain family matters.
Procedures require that the social security number of any applicant for a professional license, drivers license, occupational license, recreational license, or marriage license be recorded on the application.

For purposes of subparagraph (A), is a State allows the use of a number other than the social security number to be used on the face of the document while the social security number is kept on file at the agency, the State shall so advise any applicants.

As a recreational license provider, the Division of Wildlife is obligated to comply with these laws, and cannot issue a license or permit without the SSN of the customer. The Division has a proper security system in place to protect SSNs and any databases that contain them_.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah I heard about the child support/felony thing before. I think if they start doing that then the parks will become more dirty and less fish stockings will take place, because they use the money from licences for those things. I know someone who is paying child support but is a little behind and he always gets his licence no questions asked.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

What 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

